# Garantie au delà de 1 an et achat Apple Store



## skystef (8 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Apple parle de garantie limitée d'un an mais évoque les deux ans légales dans des documents sur son site. Il m'est arrivé de tester avec le numéro de série un iPad de 11 mois sur le site d'Apple et le site indiquait que la garantie arrivait à expiration au bout d'un mois.

Apple applique-t-elle bien la deuxième année de garantie sur ses produits dans les mêmes conditions qu'un revendeur tiers (son opérateur par exemple pour un iPhone) ?

Ou font-ils plus d'histoires que les autres au delà de la première année ? J'ai beau être fan de la marque, sur ce coup, je ne les vois pas très honnête la dessus. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

Bonjour 

vous avez acheté votre iPad chez Apple ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juin 2020)

Il y a une bonne documentation ici : https://guides.macg.co/mac/questions/garantie/


----------



## skystef (8 Juin 2020)

Merci,

C'est pour un iPhone. J'ai l'impression quand même qu'une garantie par Orange par exemple serait sur le papier plus intéressante. En gros Apple fait le max pendant 1 an puis se contente des problèmes de vices cachés au delà de la deuxième année. Chez les autres qui stipulent clairement deux ans, cela semble plus clair sur ce qui est fait pendant deux ans.

A moins que là aussi, ils mettent deux ans mais en fait la deuxième année c'est comme chez Apple c'est beaucoup moins évident. 

En gros, le mieux c'est soit un Apple Care soit une assurance externe type assurance habitation qui applique des extensions de garanties via des options (payantes évidement).


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

skystef a dit:


> Chez les autres qui stipulent clairement deux ans, cela semble plus clair sur ce qui est fait pendant deux ans.


Chez les autres ? je ne comprend pas 

Ou avez vous acheté votre matériel Apple ??


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2020)

De tout de façon, les garanties constructeur ou distributeur ne concernent que les vises cachés. En effet, il faut une autre assurance pour la casse.

Apple applique juste la loi en laissant l'utilisateur directement traité avec eux en cas de problème la première année quand les autres justement renvois systématiquement vers le revendeur.


----------

